# sleep walking and peeing



## AmyJayne19 (Nov 11, 2006)

My 5 1/2 year old ds usually wakes up once a night to go to the bathroom. He wakes up, does the groggy walk to the bathroom, then goes back to bed but for the past few nights, he hasn't been waking up. He gets up still asleep and walks towards the bathroom but doesn't go in. He just pees where ever he stops, standing up and has no recollection of what happened in the morning. The first night, I woke up to him just standing in my bedroom, peeing. He had no clue he was even doing it. This morning, we got up and he had no pj pants on. I asked him where they went and he had no idea. Then I saw the puddle in front of the bathroom. I have no idea why this is happening. He's never been a sleepwalking child and he's always managed to get to the bathroom at night with no problems. What can I do to help him wake up on time?


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

I have no idea, but I can tell you that it doesn't last forever! My dh did this a bunch when he was little (once walking in on his parents dinner party (but late, like 11pm) and they were all drinking and hanging out, he walked into the LR and peed into the potted plant!







He's completely out grown it now. He said his mom used to get him up before she went to bed for a while, said around 1st grade (so 6yo), and that was enough for him to make it through the night.

Good luck! I am SURE it's frustrating for you!


----------



## icesk8 (Jan 3, 2008)

My sister has done this before. One time she went into the lanudry room and sat on the hamper and peed. She was like 8 at the time, but I saw her go in and she looked really groggy so I went in few seconds after her and found her sitting on a pile of my brother's dirty shirts. We didn't tell her what she did but my brother knew, she was talking about how much she loved this top she was wearing and my brother said "Give it to me and I'll pee on it"







She looked so confused!


----------



## Bruden (Jan 24, 2006)

My kids don't do this but I did. It was a brief phase, but my parents remember it for sure. They'd hear me get up and run to get me. I remember thinking that I was lifting the toilet seat and everything to sit down and then I'd just pee in the hallway. I'd wake up, look down and think, "Man I really thought I was in there."
I'm not sure how I stopped or how long I did this. I don't think it was every night and it went on for a few weeks only.


----------



## lightheart (Jul 2, 2005)

I did it too, except my potty of choice was the oven







okay it's really not funny... could you put an alarm of some kind on his door that alerted you so that you could direct him to the proper place to go or that woke him up. has his schedule changed any?


----------

